# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  перенос справочников из БП в УНФ

## altaykniga

Доброго времени суток, господа. Есть только что созданная база УНФ релиз 1.3.2.5. Необходимо настроить обмен с БП 2.0.30.8. БП без документов, только справочники, т.к. хотелось начать учет с нового года в чистых базах... Есть ли возможность выгрузить справочники из БП в УНФ? Может быть у кого обработка есть для этого делаИ?

----------


## sinjevla

Обмен можно настроить и стандартными средствами и при помощи обработки.
Стандартный средства позволяют и документами обмениваться т.е настроить обмен  УНФ - БП

----------


## nikolasoft

я конвертацией данных пользуюсь

----------


## DMLangepas

в закладке Сервис настройте вручную. Посмотрите правила переноса БП и УНФ в релизах обновления, либо на ИТСах

----------

